
TechLead: fired from Facebook. - kingx
Guys i&#x27;m sure, am okay about what facebook did to techlead, is not fair in any way. Checkout his video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=2pIJoPkh9IU . What do you guys think?
======
gus_massa
It was discussed a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20807236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20807236)

